# Sulfa Drugs and Moulting



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Does anyone know if Sulfa Drugs are alright to use during moulting season or should one avoid if possible until after the new feathers are grown?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have never used it during moulting season, but I will offer my opinion, anyway. I myself would hold off until after the season is over, as the birds are already under enough stress.

Sulfa drugs destroy friendly gut bacteria and may also cause a deficiency in para-aminobenzoic acid, a basic constituent of folic acid and helps protect against sunburn and skin cancer in humans, acts as a coenzyme in the breakdown and utilization of protein, and assists in the formation of red blood cells. 

You probably already know, but here goes anyway: If you do use sulfa drugs, make sure the bird/ or birds get plenty of probiotics, a variety of whole grains and seeds (including a little flax seed), organic would be best, and supplement with an avian multivitamin with the B-complex vitamins as well as amino acids and minerals. Garlic will help create beautiful thick feathering, as well as build the powder. Give them a variety of greens for snacks once a week. Good supportive care is always a big plus. 

Treesa


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi, Treesa and FP -

Thanks for the helpful suggestion on Sulfa drugs. FP was kind enough to post that thread kind of on our behalf. We'd asked her via PM and she said she's never given during a molt and would throw the question out for the group to weigh in with its collective wisdom. [Pedro & Penelope will be three months on July 19 and are already starting to drop a few feathers here and there.]

Treesa, you mentioned greens once a week. What sorts of greens do pigeons enjoy and are of good nutritional value to them during the molt? I did a search and found references to "powdered greens" and kale, but not much more. Perhaps I did not look thoroughly enough?

We feed our guys "Winner's Cup Pigeon Select." Crude protein not less than 12 percent, crude fat not less than 2.5 percent, crude fiber not more than 4.25 percent. Ingredients, per label, are R/C Milo, Popcorn, R/C Wheat, Trapper Peas, Maple or Buffalo Peas, Malt Barley, Paddy Rice, Australain peas, White Safflower and Buckwheat. We also mix in some hemp seeds with each helping. And, of course, fresh water, changed twice daily, grit with ground oyster shells sprinkled on top and Solaray "Multidophilus," a combination of acidophilus, bifidum and bulgaricus, also sprinkled on top of the grit and which they love. Hopefully this is good pigeon nutrition!

We want to make our guys' molt as low-stress as possible, so welcome the suggestions. And, perhaps, treating for coccidiosis right now isn't the best course of action. (We check their mouths regularly; nice and pink and no visible signs of canker).

Thanks,
Duncan.

P.S. Apologies for the length.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Duncan,

You are doing your pigeons a great service. Sounds like they are doing quite well!

Pigeons love spinach, kale, (kale is the best nutrtitionally) and sometimes a little carrot, grated on the spinach, and some kinds of lettuce, excluding iceberg lettuce. My birds love to thrash the spinach around and tear it in pieces.

By greens mix, you can use a little of the powdered greens made for humans, like spirulina, chlorella, and others,but use sparingly.

Flax seed can be added, a very little during the moult, that will add to the healthy plumage.

The Multidopholis is great, I use both capsules and powder. A rehabber firend of mine recommended it.

Treesa


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Duncan,

In general, the darker the green the more nutritious its' offering, as I'm sure you and Mrs.MM know. Regarding the sulfa drugs while moulting, while I have seen disclaimers on some meds regarding use during moulting, I just don't see any on
the bottle for the Albon, and didn't see any @ the sites which offer the product. You could call NE Pigeon Supply and ask, as that is where I purchased that product. You could also check w/the other suppliers (not all carry that drug) and call them as well. Also, you can keep an eye on the poo, and if it remains stable @ that level, wait until the moult is complete before administering for cocci. There are different schools of thought regarding probiotics and antibiotics, but my homeopathic doctors spanning decades have always advised using concurrently as well as afterwards. Although if your probiotics are a mix of vits/mins containing calcium, you might want to use only a probiotic.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

In regards to calcium and some antibiotics, there is lots of calcium and other minerals in spinach and other vegetables, so that too needs to be considered if you are going to use an antibiotic.


Treesa


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi, Treesa and FP -

Thanks very much for the super-helpful responses! We'll do spinach and kale once a week or so, if that sounds good. Our pijis are, probably like all of PT members' pijis, pretty darned spoiled! 

- Duncan.


----------

